# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  أين أجد( التفسير الميسر ) الذي أصدره مجمع الملك فهد لطباعة المصحف الشريف ؟؟؟

## طالبة العلم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  

أين أجد( التفسير الميسر ) الذي أصدره مجمع الملك فهد لطباعة المصحف الشريف في الشرقية والرياض ؟؟

سمعت أن طبعته الأولى قد نفذت و لا أعلم هل انتهوا من الطبعة الثانية التي يقولون بأنها أفضل من الأولى ..

----------


## تيـميــة

تجدينه عند دار ابن الجوزي إن شاء الله

----------


## طالبة العلم

لا لم أجده عندهم في فرع الأحساء ...

لعلي أتصل بالفروع الأخرى و أرى ,,,

----------


## محبرة الداعي

في دار القاسم بإذن الله وفي جرير والعبيكان  ...

----------


## طالبة العلم

> في دار القاسم بإذن الله وفي جرير والعبيكان  ...


جزاكم الله خيراً  .....

----------


## الرابية

لا أظنك تجديه 
وإذا وجد فأرجوا أن تخبرونا أين وجد

----------


## تيـميــة

وجدته في دار ابن الجوزي لكنها الطبعة السورية !
وقد سألت عنها فأجاب الشيخ د. مساعد الطيار :
[ هذه الطبعة مسروقة ، وهي تطابق النسخة التي صدرت عن مجمع الملك فهد ـ رحمه الله ـ لطباعة المصحف الشريف ، وبسبب تأخر طباعته مرة أخرى ، وإقبال الناس عليه ؛ ظهرت هذه الطبعة ، ومن وجدها فله أن يقتنيها .]

----------


## طالبة العلم

لم أجده في جرير ..

واقتنيت الطبعة السورية من دار ابن الجوزي ...

و أشكر أختي ( تيمية ) على إخبارها لنا  برأي الشيخ مساعد الطيار في الطبعة السورية ...

فلقد كان هذا السؤال يراودني كثيراً ..

----------


## الجليس الصالح

بلغني من أكثر من مصدر من الثقات أن النسخة المطبوعة بها أخطاء ، ولذا أوقفوا طباعته لحين التصويب
والله أعلم

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

يقولون سوف يطبع من لبنان او بيروت

----------

